# Yoour Bottle Of Choice



## robbiep (11/1/13)

Hi guys,

I wonder wondering what everyones choice of bottles were? i.e. Glass / plastic (PET)? Stubbies or longnecks?

I will use the Coopers PET bottles I got for my first batch of beer, but I need to make a plan for the 2nd batch of beer.

Please note, at this stage, a keg in not an option 

Look forward to hearing your thoughts.

Regards,
Robbie


----------



## robbiep (11/1/13)

I guess it also depends how you like to drink your beer..

For me, I generally drink out the bottle (stubbie) with a stubbie hold while im working around the house and garden.

But in terms of home brewing, bottling and cleaning stubbies might be a little more time consuming.


----------



## NewtownClown (11/1/13)

My bottle of choice? A full one!


----------



## piraterum (11/1/13)

Not a fan of PET bottles, tried spliting a batch into some in glass and some in PET a couple of times. THE PET ones taste suitably oxidised :icon_vomit: 

I use longnecks, it's less to clean and bottle. Also using longnecks you loose less beer to sediment when you decant for drinking.


----------



## Blitzer (11/1/13)

Using PET no issues.


----------



## tiprya (11/1/13)

Coopers longnecks.

750ml means less cleaning/batch. Coopers bottles are significantly better than other longnecks.


----------



## petesbrew (11/1/13)

Whatever is at hand, but all my PET bottles have gone years ago.
Got some of those Lucky buddha bottles. Look cool, but they're an arse to stack in the fridge.

Stubbies work better for high alc beers. In Tallies you've gotta plan your moments when you're going to enjoy that 11.5% I3PA.


----------



## NewtownClown (11/1/13)

Coopers longnecks are, by far, the sturdiest. Sometimes a longie is too much, so I will also split a batch I am bottling into stubbies, 330ml Monteith's Dopplebock Winter Ale because I have dozens of them...


----------



## DU99 (11/1/13)

use to use cooper's long necks,have some swing top's for going out.


----------



## mikec (11/1/13)

NewtownClown said:


> My bottle of choice? A full one!


How do you fill a full bottle with beer?


----------



## jimi (11/1/13)

Champagne bottles, extra tough


----------



## geneabovill (11/1/13)

NT Draught 2L bottles, if you can get them. That's what I use ... I've got five, so there's half a batch. The rest into Coopers tallies.


----------



## sp0rk (11/1/13)

I'm a big fan of Grolsch swing tops, less farting around with capping and they're slightly larger than a stubbie
If you're in Northern NSW, i've got a whole bunch for sale right now if you want some


----------



## nickh (11/1/13)

Only having been brewig for approximately 6mths myself, I went through this same question when accumulating bottles. It is amazing how many friends and volunteering of bottles you find when they think some of them will come back full  

Here's my take and I am happy with it so far:

*PET Bottles*- are just wonderfully practical. Re-usable lids, easy to clean and allow you to squeeze to test for progress (a good part of the learning phase of how long it takes different beer types to carbonate fully and early sign for any issues with amount of yeast present in your brew at bottling stage). I think these belong in anyone's repertoire. Their only downside is not being able to drink straight from the bottle. A lot lighter to shift around than empty glass botltes....

I should mention I also use these to store my long-term cellared beers. I have got family visiting me in a few months and I have labelled some PET bottles so we can crack them and do a taste test of my first 'Year of Beer'.

*James Squire Bottles-* they are only 345ml but just look and feel so great. It was also this superior product that made me realise that there was so little character/flavour in other mass produced beers. They are fast getting over priced so it was ironically another catalyst to moving to brew your own and stop me buying them. It is good if you only want to have one or two or are sharing a social beer with neighbour or want to take a bunch (as I did) to have your friends try your work. This way you can distribute a lot of beers without giving away the majority of your batch- it is more the time involved in brewing than being tight with money for me on this. One month brewing a cared for beer can go in one heavy BBQ with a bunch of guzzlers! Also, if you plan to take beers to other people's houses, it is a lot less disconcerting to lose a few of these to the recycling bin as someone else will get you some new empties soon enough. You don't want to take a load of beers to a party and be the sad bloke who collects all the empties back...

I also love the motto embossed on the glass which is pertinent to my motive for starting "Never Forsake Flavour"

*German Wheat Beer Bottles* (Franzescaner/Wheinstephaner)- these are 500ml so shy of an aussie 'tallie' but, as my friend puts it "A beer should really be half a litre". Anything smaller means you are going to be left unsatisfied, even if you only want one. These are my favourites as they are a decent height for my fridge to stand and mean that you don't have to overcommit if you open one and then realise you don't really need it all. Pours nicely into a large stein or other beer glass.


I should mention that if you go down the route I have (varying bottle sizes) you really need to get into the habit of bulk-priming as if you are dropping glucose tablets into individual bottles, getting the right or consistent amount is going to be a nightmare.

When I bottle, I tend to use a variety of sizes and put myself in a position to know what beer is in what bottle by using different colour caps (on the JS/German beer bottles) and printed labels on the PET bottles. As mentioned, I tend to use the PET bottles for cellaring so my number of PETs 'in rotation' is dwindling but they are still used for drinking sooner rather than later.

Don't forget, also, that the bigger the bottles, the lesser number you need to use. I am still not bothered by the bottling/cleaning process and the time consumption involved (must mean I am a true lover of the product!) but if you find you are getting fed up with the hassle of bottling, you'd better get collecting some tallies quicksmart!

Finally, I can definitely understand why a lot of folk think kegging is the future (I would agree with this) but I love being able to drink my own beer out of my favoured bottles and also being able to show up at social events with other beer nerds and handing them a botle of my latest attempt.

Hope this is of use.


----------



## tiprya (11/1/13)

Re priming with odd bottle sizes.

I make up a sugar solution, and prime with a syringe - tallies get 10ml, stubbies half that, and other sizes are easy to adjust to.

https://sites.google.com/site/goatherder/bulkpriming

Saves the whole bulk priming step, and ensures each bottle has the correct amount of sugar.


----------



## Nick JD (11/1/13)

I use 19L stainless steel bottles. To keep the beer fresh I use pressurised CO2 to pour it. 

Seriously the best step in homebrewing. When I hear of people who brew kit beers "because they don't have the time to make AG" ... but then bottle, I do a facepalm in my mind. 

Back on topic - I used to bottle into 2L PET. 12 per batch.


----------



## tricache (11/1/13)

I have bottled with everything from 290mL, 500mL, 740mL, 1.25mL and even 2L PETs and had no problem at all...except when the wife grabbed a bottle of what she thought was coke :lol: and chugged a mouthful of Christmas Spiced Dark Ale :lol: I was nearly beerless and balless after that one!


----------



## mosto (11/1/13)

I've just received my kegging kit :beerbang: . But I usually bottle a 23L batch into the following:

23 Coopers longknecks - for drinking at home, they're nice and sturdy,

1x750ml PET bottle - for squeezing to check carbonation,

the remainder into 500ml ex Ginger Beer / LCBA bottles or 450ml Grolsch swing tops for taking to BBQ's etc.


Once I get the keg setup going, I'll fill a 19L keg but still bottle the rest into 500ml / 450ml bottles.


----------



## Bribie G (11/1/13)




----------



## kcurnow (11/1/13)

A bit of shameless self promotion but I like my 2 litre swing top growlers for bottling in.
I normally keg and then put the leftover amounts into the growlers so they are easily transported to BBQ and parties.


----------



## nickh (11/1/13)

tiprya said:


> Re priming with odd bottle sizes.
> 
> I make up a sugar solution, and prime with a syringe - tallies get 10ml, stubbies half that, and other sizes are easy to adjust to.
> 
> ...




I like this concept for when I have one brew in secondary and primary also in use i.e. can't pour a batch into another vessel for bulk priming. Thanks.


----------



## hsb (11/1/13)

I hated PET bottles but they are great until you get used to everything, especially how *not* to make an exploding bottle of beer.

I keg but bottle-wise, I use the best remaining from what I drank. That's tended to be the larger Young's London Special Ale over time. Grosch style bottles are a bonus too.

Bigger beers I use stubby sized bottles, as I might not want to drink so much in one hit.


----------



## carniebrew (11/1/13)

I always split each batch into a combo of glass tallies and stubbies. The former are great for having mates around, particularly for brews I always pour anyway, like my highly carbed weizen's. Stubbies handy for just grabbing a quick one out of the fridge and necking from the bottle when you don't want to dirty a glass.

I can't bring myself to put beer in plastic, it just doesn't *feel *right. I know it's probably fine, but it just feels plain weird.


----------



## nickh (11/1/13)

Nick JD said:


> I use 19L stainless steel bottles. To keep the beer fresh I use pressurised CO2 to pour it.
> 
> Seriously the best step in homebrewing. When I hear of people who brew kit beers "because they don't have the time to make AG" ... but then bottle, I do a facepalm in my mind.
> 
> Back on topic - I used to bottle into 2L PET. 12 per batch.




Fair enough, but there's a few caveats to that for me, personally:

1) Imposition of cost for keg system setup
2) The reuirment to have a dedicated fridge for your keg
3) Only having one beer to choose from at a time.... unless you spend even more money on kegs and fridges

I also doubt the cleaning/bottling process requires the time and dedicated, non-interruptable concentration that is involved in AG.

However, as I said earlier, I understand why kegging is preferred. If I had space and money to do such a thing, I wouldn't hesitate and probably just keep a few bottles for touring.


----------



## jyo (11/1/13)

piraterum said:


> Not a fan of PET bottles, tried spliting a batch into some in glass and some in PET a couple of times. THE PET ones taste suitably oxidised :icon_vomit:



I agree, PET suck. I get stale cardboard flavours after a few months.


----------



## sp0rk (12/1/13)

nickh said:


> I also doubt the cleaning/bottling process requires the time and dedicated, non-interruptable concentration that is involved in AG.


I spent the majority of my last AG brew day replacing a spark plug and cleaning the carb on my motorbike...
Concentration is for whimps


----------



## philmud (12/1/13)

I'm working hard on amassing a bunch of LCPA dreadnoughts - at 568ml they are a great size. I also have a bunch of various 500ml bottles, my favourite of which are some Hackor Schorr swingtops - much darker than Grolsch. I also picked up 50 or so tallies from a guy on zillch.com - these are the old, old Manufacturer's Bottle Company of Victoria ones - designed for refilling. The guy reckoned some predate WWII, though I'm doubtful.


----------



## Silvern (12/1/13)

Any of the Gage Road 640ml long necks are awesome. I use a carton of Atomic Pale Ale ones that I picked up cheap  I reckon this size is just perfect.


----------



## pk.sax (12/1/13)

If you have a paved/easy to clean yard and a little time and make it easier on yourself with the process, bottling is just fine. Bottles do take up space though... It's amazing how much less space a keg of beer takes. Especially if you have 3-4 kegs in the fridge.

Always liked bottling in the half litre euro bottles or pints or grolsch bottles. Just the right size to fit a pint glass.

Be wary of Belgian bottles. Especially stubbies. Had mixed results with them exploding when the rest of the batch is fine. Leffe bottles I think.


----------



## rehab (12/1/13)

practicalfool said:


> If you have a paved/easy to clean yard and a little time and make it easier on yourself with the process, bottling is just fine. Bottles do take up space though... It's amazing how much less space a keg of beer takes. Especially if you have 3-4 kegs in the fridge.
> 
> Always liked bottling in the half litre euro bottles or pints or grolsch bottles. Just the right size to fit a pint glass.
> 
> Be wary of Belgian bottles. Especially stubbies. Had mixed results with them exploding when the rest of the batch is fine. Leffe bottles I think.




In Nu Zeelund the swappa crates (12x 750ml) are still in enough demand that we homebrewers can go in and pick them up for $5 (albeit full of spit/dregs/smokes and mould) leave them in the bathtub at 1 million degrees (actual temp may differ) with napisan to clean the buggers out.
Otherwise if like me we could have a stash of around 100 500ml bottles from various craft companies and wash them out ready to bottle with (takes up less space but costs a shit tonne more to accumulate and approximately 10% naggier/angrier swmbo). Both are good options I would just rather enjoy a night having two (if we talk weekdays or other occasions where functionality is important the next day) 500ml bottles rather than a 750ml which doesn't seem like enough on it's own and then have another and wake up with the urge for a pie and wonder what someone has drawn on your face.


----------



## Muggus (12/1/13)

Champagne bottles for sure.
Get yourself a tirage bell & caps for your bench capper, and your life will be changed.
They're sturdy, good size, look great, and in good supply - especially this time of year...think how many people get into the bubbles this time of year.

My personal preference are Antique Green Skittle bottles, if we wanna get specific


----------



## robbiep (13/1/13)

How would the Boags lager stubbies do?
Also, silly question, if you using bottles of another company / brand (i,e boags) do you remove the labeling?


----------



## stevemc32 (13/1/13)

I keg first then what remains goes into 500ml Rekorderlig cider bottles. All the girls were drinking them about a year ago and I ended up with 45 bottles. Each brew normally gets a keg and 5 bottles.

I did find one that had a defect and broke during some rough handling but the others have held up well and they're perfect size for a pint glass. I didn't do a specific label removing wash but most of the labels have now come off during normal bottle washing.


----------



## pk.sax (13/1/13)

Instead of sanitising them by hand, stick them in a dishwasher at the hottest cycle once. The labels come off too.


----------



## barls (13/1/13)

practicalfool said:


> Instead of sanitising them by hand, stick them in a dishwasher at the hottest cycle once. The labels come off too.


the only problem with that is the bottles need to be clean before hand


----------



## bcp (13/1/13)

Coopers long necks are great - don't have many. I have lots of CUB. 
I always like grolsch stubbies for part of a batch for size variation, but being green they need light protection. 

I have different sized brown swing tops, but the recent ones i've bought are crap - the plastic is malformed in some, and the wire on some is bent incorrectly. So quite a few haven't sealed properly for one or both of those reasons. Bought them for a christmas ale brewed in May, so more difficult to take them back, and really fiddly, but I did let the retailer know. I assume it's a different company to my old ones, fooling the retailers into thinking they're the same thing at a lower price. Dunno.


----------



## pk.sax (13/1/13)

Yea. Manky bottles and beer don't mix that good


----------



## robbiep (13/1/13)

So my Boags Lager stubbies should be fine?


----------



## bcp (13/1/13)

I don't know boags lager stubbies, but I simply avoid
* anything that's too thin - reduce risk of breakage
* If it isn't brown, you have to protect it from the light
* Don't particularly like screwtops, but find they work fine


----------



## Black Devil Dog (13/1/13)

Grolsch and Altenmunster swing tops, anything else isn't worth considering IMO.


----------



## DUANNE (13/1/13)

i only bottle brett and sour beers so only use belgian bottles. i recently bought a tirage bell so will also be using champagne bottles from now on.


----------



## BeerBottle (14/1/13)

I use plastic bottles for one simple reason....I'm a bit of a kluts and will most likely at some stage knock over a bottle which will start a domino effect. I did that once with glass bottles and the aftermath was smashed glass everywhere :wacko:


----------



## BeerNess (16/1/13)

I'm a fan of glass bottles, crown seal ones, I'm trying to phase twist top bottles out of my collection. Mostly like to bottle in mixed batches, Longnecks, 500's and 375's.

Only shame of it is all my 375's are Bundaberg Ginger Beer bottles... which make me think of VB :icon_vomit: . but they are brown glass crown seals so can't complain too much!


----------



## kcurnow (17/1/13)

Brewnut said:


> A bit of shameless self promotion but I like my 2 litre swing top growlers for bottling in.
> I normally keg and then put the leftover amounts into the growlers so they are easily transported to BBQ and parties.


Here is a pic i have been trying to post. These make bottling day a breeze with way less hassles for washing and capping. There are other screw top ones around also. Essentially any large bottles will make your bottling day easier though.


----------



## wbosher (17/1/13)

I like PET bottles for the simplicity. Reusable tops and easy to carry around. They may oxidise after a few months, but my beer never lasts that long. :chug:




> In Nu Zeelund the swappa crates (12x 750ml) are still in enough demand that we homebrewers can go in and pick them up for $5 (albeit full of spit/dregs/smokes and mould) leave them in the bathtub at 1 million degrees (actual temp may differ) with napisan to clean the buggers out.


As long as there are bars in South/West Auckland, there will always be swappa crates. :lol:


----------



## carniebrew (17/1/13)

You can buy brand new stubbies from a "Brew on Premises" place like UBrewIT I assume. Back when I did some brews there it was $50 for 6 slabs of stubbies....which of course you could bring back next time so you didn't have to pay again.

The UBrewIT ones are very thin/light, 345ml stubbies Anyone know of other places to buy empty stubbies? Rounding up used ones from mates is easy enough, but they're rarely cleaned, and cleaning dirty stubbies is a bitch.


----------



## gTrain (23/1/13)

I picked up 3 doz crown seal stubbies (375ml I think) from the Steam Exchange brewery at Goolwa, SA. They have them rinsed after functions/servings.

They are selling them for 20c each. I think that stops people getting them & taking them to the recycling depots for the 10c deposit (here in SA).

I know it is more expensive than freebies from mates, but they are pretty clean & seem to be a sturdier bottle that a lot of commercial beer stubbies. I tend to have a look around small breweries when I am out & about & if they are getting rid of bottles I usually check them out.


----------



## Tex083 (24/1/13)

I use a mix of 660 and 330 brown glass crown seal bottles from my HBS. Yes I had to buy them but they are strong and designed for homebrew. Only had 1 smash from over carbonating.
I would love to get into Kegs but the money involved turns me off.
Champagne bottles sound great and I'm going to look into it.


----------



## carniebrew (24/1/13)

Tex, which HBS, and what sort of coin for the bottles? I see Brewcraft sell 330ml for around 70 cents each, and 640ml heavy duty (~500gm) bottles for $1.40 each. Sounds awful pricey.

I just scored 150 stubbies for free via Gumtree, from someone who was going to use them as garden bed dividers but has given up. Thinking I have a lot of cleaning ahead of me!

Also from gumtree just scored 6 dozen from someone who's given up on home brew, mix of mostly coopers 750ml glass, but also 500ml and 330ml...$10 the lot, already clean he reckons. We'll see!

First time i've used gumtree...just googled "beer bottles for sale melbourne" and up they came.


----------



## Nibbo (24/1/13)

I have a tonne of bottles and are in a culling process. Those that make the cut are all crown top longies (16 boxes of vintage fosters,melb bitter), all crown top 500ml's and short stubbies such as ginger beer and VB stubbies...perfect for sticking in the fridge without needing them to lie down which means i can sneak them into the house fridge without being noticed....

After all that effort, i hardly bottle anymore anyway. 8 kegs tends to do that to you.

Nibbo


----------



## jaypes (24/1/13)

I use both, usually the pet bottles are for brews that I give out to mates etc

My coopers tallies are like my firstborn


----------



## scon (24/1/13)

I bought 500 x 750mL Pickaxe branded bottles from a deceased estate a couple months ago for $150. My station wagon was so laden with bottles that I had to move both the driver and passenger's seat forward and were getting people staring at me all the way from Sydney to Canberra. I'd like to eventually fill the lot but I don't think that'll happen. They're awesome bottles and make Coopers crownies feel flimsy in comparison.


----------



## tiprya (24/1/13)

Nice scon, love to see a picture of them if you've got one.


----------



## carniebrew (24/1/13)

The guy I just picked up the 150 stubbies from said "Oh, you're a home brewer? Do you want these 450ml swingtop Grolsch bottles for free too?".

I coulda kissed him. Geez they're heavy little beauties.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (24/1/13)

scon said:


> I bought 500 x 750mL Pickaxe branded bottles from a deceased estate a couple months ago for $150. My station wagon was so laden with bottles that I had to move both the driver and passenger's seat forward and were getting people staring at me all the way from Sydney to Canberra. I'd like to eventually fill the lot but I don't think that'll happen. They're awesome bottles and make Coopers crownies feel flimsy in comparison.


I've heard previously that some of the old Pickaxe bottles are actually worth some money as collectibles. Could be a nice score.


----------



## Mattrox (26/1/13)

I recently was given a heap of green 330 mL bottles, fortunately none were used as ashtrays. I plan to use them for European style lagers. A visual que about the contents of the bottle. 

I like the LC pint bottles, but will have to appreciate many more of these beers before I have enough for a batch.


----------



## Bridges (26/1/13)

I just picked up a three four packs of little creatures pints from a first choice near me. 1 x LCPA, 1 x LCBA, 1 x Rogers, 1 x Puffing billy smoked bock. Only $17 dollars a pack of four 
Bottles are great for brewing in, beers are excellent for drinking, I've been meaning to try the bock for a while so it's win, win, win.


----------



## Bizier (26/1/13)

I keep Harviestoun 500ml bottles because they are dark and heavy and I like the original contents.


----------



## AntonW (27/1/13)

Coopers longnecks. I've bounced one on concrete. Just one. But I've smashed a few too.

Champagne bottles would be great. They can take a crown seal but it's larger than the one that beer bottles take.

Bigger bottles make bottling worthwhile.

Bottling buckets make bottling faster and more consistent.


----------



## bruce86 (28/1/13)

I use a mix really. i have a set of grolsch andplenty of various stubbies. but my main bottle was the rekordaling 500ml ones. the missus went through a big cider phase as she is a pretty picky drinker it worked out well with the 3 for 18 deals that are on.


----------



## komodo (28/1/13)

I bought 600 x 330ml and 600 x 640ml bottles from plasdene last year. Wasn't a cheap excersize but I've got them in a huge supply and because I have matching bottles I've been making up crates for them as I use them which is making storage easier too.


----------



## carniebrew (28/1/13)

HOLY cow, that's enough to store what, around 600 litres of beer? Outstanding. What sort of cost are the bottles at those volumes?


----------



## Anno (30/1/13)

I absolutely love the flip top bottles

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280714524093?hlp=false


----------



## carniebrew (30/1/13)

Some really interesting info came out of a chat I was having with a sales lady at Plasdene yesterday. I noticed on their website they have a large range of different 330ml bottles available, and while browsing them all, I noticed that the heaviest 330ml bottle was actually rated for the lowest volumes of co2.

To see what I'm talking about, have a look at this page. Note the model # 278, 246 and 331 amber bottles. Weighing 205, 205 & 248 grams respectively, and all rated for 4 "gas volumes" (which she confirmed is the same as our 'volumes of co2'). But then have a look at the mnodel # 310 bottle...again 330ml, but weighing a hefty 285 grams. But it's only rated for 3 gas volumes. which would be pushing it for any users of carb drops out there, or those priming their bottles high for a weizen style of beer.

When I asked why, she launched into a way-too-detailed description as to how bottles are made...stuff about blowing vs pressing, mould-blows vs semi hand made and the like. She lost me for a while...but basically it came down to the way the bottle is made, and its shape. And it's true, their heaviest 330ml bottle cannot handle anywhere near as much pressure as their most light-weight glass stubby.

Plasdene mostly wholesale, however they will sell to the public with a minimum order...works out to roughly 600 x 330ml bottles. Any interest from fellow Melbourne bottlers out there for a bottle bulk buy? Price would be roughly $20 per 100 stubbies.


----------



## Lecterfan (30/1/13)

I bottle at least half of each batch in 2.25 L PET (they work best if you keep their original lid with them - thanks BribieG!). I don't brew many styles that need to be 'aged' much beyond carbonation (although I brew plenty that will 'take it' and demonstrate complimentary characteristics, i.e. dark ales and saisons). I also bottle in glass and have a couple of 9L corny kegs.

Admittedly I do drink quite a lot of beer, and 4 and a bit pints of a decent beer is pretty easy to consume, thus the larger bottles suit me well. They hold carbonation, can be decanted (depending on yeast variety), are a cinch to rinse and sanitise. It may not feel right Carnie, but we do brew in plastic after-all haha.

I notice no difference in beer deterioration in the PET (although any beer of mine is lucky to last beyond 3 months unless it has been purpose-brewed to do so) as compared to the other mediums and would suggest that _in some cases_, staling in PET _may_ have to do with other beer handling techniques.

Certainly glass etc etc etc is considered the best conventional option if you feel your beers need plenty of weeks to become drinkable/peak (kegs aside - that would be 'o/t' haha). As with many people, I find many styles of AG beers to be at their best when fresh. Real ale is a classic example of this (if you make the mistake of thinking that a well travelled, aged and pasteurised bottled version of a pommy beer is a 'real ale', think again).

Also, (in my experience) most beers that you want the hops to be brash and obtrusive are best when fresh - although this may be a personal brewing issue as I recently found an 18 month old APA that was fantastic (bittered at 60 mins and flameout), and a 12 month old '10 min APA' that by comparison to the former had very little hop character even though it had over 3 times the amount of hops as the other one...

Again, each to their own etc etc etc - just my 2c. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jan Meyer (5/2/13)

Grolsch do import size 450ml swing top bottles. I've switched from PET to this recently and loving it. I do keg first though and then use a counter pressure filler to transfer to the bottle.

Keep the kegs full and have a nice stash of bottled beer for take aways


----------



## Lurks (5/2/13)

I never really pegged what was going on with the awful cardboard taste from my old 2L clear PET bottles.

When I went to AG, I had large quantities of the coopers 750 brown PETs. Never had any of the taste issues. Someone then tipped me off on the whole oxidization issue, so I geeked out about it for a bit. Found a document which showed various types of PET bottles and gas barriers.

So I guess that's why the coopers ones are gold. Not that I really have beers that last longer than say, 4 months. I wouldn't do that long with clear PET though... 

Love to use glass, love to keg, poor grad student hasn't got the cash. Thumbs up for the audacity of the guy trying to flog $30 2L growlers though


----------



## langaandy (12/2/13)

I am currently bottling into 750ml pet but I'm building up a collection of glass, I've got around 15 grolsch swing tops and 15 or so 500ml rekorderlig bottles which are great. Too bad rekorderlig is so expensive, I've got to talk to the guy up the pub and see if he will save the bottles for me.


----------



## Jan Meyer (26/2/13)

Brewnut said:


> Here is a pic i have been trying to post. These make bottling day a breeze with way less hassles for washing and capping. There are other screw top ones around also. Essentially any large bottles will make your bottling day easier though.


These are sick! Where did you get them?


----------



## Florian (26/2/13)

He won't tell you, but he can sell them to you...


----------



## kcurnow (26/2/13)

Florian said:


> He won't tell you, but he can sell them to you...


Haha, that's not fair, of course I will tell you. I got them in Germany, but unless you are willing to buy pallets of them they don't sell to retail...


----------



## Florian (26/2/13)

I knew you would tell me if I just poke you enough... Only joking, mate, knew they were from Germany anyway. It's easy for a German to spot a German, you know :lol:

Great bottles they are, had them out on the table at a dinner party two weeks ago, looked awesome and everyone loved them. Saved people having to go back inside just to pour a beer from the tap, too.


----------

